# Once again about "possible for sale" threads



## nikt (Dec 8, 2007)

I didn't get my answer in Shawns thread before, and after some long Offtopic when guy recived lots of neg rep Ryan wrote something like this:



> It's the other way around actually. Shawn can't (and wouldn't because he knows the rules) make a post like this one in the For Sale forum. You CAN however post a feeler thread in the Sevenstring Guitars Forum. If you're not sure about selling a guitar or gear, you can't make a sale thread like "Hey um, maybe i'll sell this if someone wants to make me an offer." You have to sort out all that shit before hand. And stop complaining; one of the jobs of Mod is to be a dick to everyone, not just people in our clique. <3 So fuck you all, I'm closing this shit



 
from this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/42364-who-would-interested-uv7pwh.html


I would like to know why my thread was closed in this case??
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...nking-about-selling-my-new-lacs-not-spam.html




what is the official statement of mods or admin. can we or we can't make threads like this. And if we can why some are being closed.

Also what is the difference between putting an add without price and saying "Best offer", that You always claiming that add section is not an ebay and we have to put there a price.I'm thinking about my LACS for example that is hard to tell how much they are worth.

and putting just link to ebay auction, without Buy it now price??? Cause I don't see any 

thanks


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 8, 2007)

honestly, I think it's to stop a huge bidding war taking up pages and pages of posts, when there is no set end to it and no way to determine the winner...posting a price gives a benchmark, something for people to commit to pay. If you are willing to take offers, post your highest price and let people talk you down via PM.


----------



## nikt (Dec 8, 2007)

but closing thread don't give me and potential buyers way to discuss. And there is no problem with that if some thing is on ebay.

someone is starting thread and all can debate about it.

with my last guitar the balck proto that sinner now owns I've said that I' waiting 3 days for offers an if not then I'm selling it to the first one that will PMme. I have to remove that cause it was against rules... putting ebay link withut price and reserve is not...

and I'm still don't see difference between my thread and Shawns. I've got nothing against him. I like him very much, just don't understand mods saying 2 other things in the same case :/


----------



## El Caco (Dec 8, 2007)

I think it's all been said officially already.

Forum rules state that you have to post a price in the for sale section.

There is a place for auctions, you list it on ebay and put it in the hot auction thread.

As for the "I may be selling" threads Drew answered that in your thread.

There is a way you can still do it and abide by forum rules. List it in the for sale section with a high price and state that you will consider all offers sent by PM, you can even stipulate that all conversations about price are only to be done by PM and not in the thread.

If you are actually trying to gauge what your guitar is worth, I don't think there is anything wrong with starting a thread asking exactly that but as Drew said in his reply, "this is not eBay" so the official word is that you can't start a auction thread disguised as something else.

Shawn's thread was also closed like yours so despite what may have been alluded to in it, the official stance was the same.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2007)

It does seem a bit contradictory. I'll try to shed some light.


I'd say - if you want to sell something, post an ad, with a price, in the for sale forum.

If you want to discuss a _potential_ sale, mention you have a feeler thread, and are curious about offers, in non-for sale forums. 


Unless Chris says otherwise, just consider that the rule. Prices in the for sale forum are the preferred method, but if you have something you honestly don't have a clue about, like your guitar, start a thread. But be honest, and don't try to gyp the members. That's the spirit of the rule - that we don't have this turn from a community (brotherhood), into an in-and-out mart for musical gear and guitars. This isn't the place to come to try to sell something to rip people off or start bidding wars.

Make sense?


----------



## nikt (Dec 8, 2007)

I've made the Hot auction thread and if You read first post in that thread You will know what was it for... and it was nothing to do with posting personal ebay auctions, are every 7string auction like some people are doing now

Shawns was closed after offtopic and reading what ryan wrote, I don't think it was the same case. Also Shawn wrote that he don't care will it be open or close so Ryan didn't do anything wrong here.

Edit: The Dark Wolf: I'm asking cause I want to know. If there is a rule that I don't know about and I'm doing something agains then I want to know what I'm doing wrong. And if there is non, why mods are making some in a hurry... then we have situations like this when 2 simillar thread exist and one was OK and other was agains rules...


----------



## Ken (Dec 8, 2007)

For me, feeler threads are fine if they're not in the FS forum.

Although, I don't really see the point of them at all. I always thought the best way to gauge interest was to check sites such as eBay, CL, etc, then put it up for sale. If I got PMs or posts of interest, then there was interest. If not, I looked at what might be wrong with my item or price.

When it comes to establishing a value, especially for an LACS, the seller already knows what he/she thinks it's worth and is just looking for validation. 

In both yours and Shawn's case, trying to gauge whether or not someone is interested in a PWH or LACS is like gauging interest of poontang in a logging camp. You KNOW there's interest, and it's a matter of condition and price.

As for why one was closed and the other was not, I would imagine that moderators are individuals and view these threads with varying degrees of acceptance.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2007)

Well said, Ken.

To reiterate -



The Dark Wolf said:


> Unless Chris says otherwise, just consider that the rule. Prices in the for sale forum are the preferred method, but if you have something you honestly don't have a clue about, like your guitar, start a thread. But be honest, and don't try to gyp the members. That's the spirit of the rule - that we don't have this turn from a community (brotherhood), into an in-and-out mart for musical gear and guitars. This isn't the place to come to try to sell something to rip people off or start bidding wars.



Follow these guidelines, and please address any concerns you have to a moderator via PM, and I'm sure it will be taken care of. The rules are general guidelines, and are subject to individual moderator interpretation, but we all try to moderate the site in the best possible way. 


Thanks.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 8, 2007)

RULES FTW!!!   ....................................................But I step out of line too.....sometimes


----------



## Apophis (Dec 8, 2007)

The best way imo to avoid misundwrstandings is to make a rule that every kind of trade/wanted to buy etc and all threads about "possible selling" and "gauging interest" should be posted in "TRADE SECTION".
This way we'll avoid all misunderstandings with that. Maybe good move is to add a section in Trade like "possible selling" or something.
that's my


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> It does seem a bit contradictory. I'll try to shed some light.
> 
> I'd say - if you want to sell something, post an ad, with a price, in the for sale forum.
> 
> If you want to discuss a _potential_ sale, mention you have a feeler thread, and are curious about offers, in non-for sale forums.



Yep.

I know it's cliche, but this is not ebay. If you want to sell something for a set price, post it in the for sale forums with a price and the relevant information. I don't want "best offer" threads or bidding wars. If you want best offers, that's what eBay is for. If you're unsure about the value of what you're selling, post a feeler thread in the correct forum to get insight on what it should sell for. 

Occasionally people will post something for sale for a price that's too high. If you do, expect to be called on it by the members. I have no problem with people *politely* pointing out in a For Sale thread that the asking price for an item is more than it's worth. Half the point of a community is to watch out for each other, and if someone lists an RG7620 for it's "original retail!!!" of $1000+, I'd hope that people will prevent one of our fellow forumites for actually paying that much for it. As long as the posts are civil, that's all well and good. 

People that have eBay auctions are welcome to post the link in the For Sale forums as well, but keep in mind that people with low post counts/little or no contribution to the community *will have their posts closed at the discretion of myself and the mods*. In a nutshell, I don't want people signing up here and posting 5 bullshit posts in the general forum so that they have some credibility to toss up their eBay ad in the FS forums. If you are a member of this community by all means go right ahead and post a link to your eBay ad.

Lastly, regarding the rules. People need to use some common sense. The mods and I are just a bunch of metalheads with a website. We're not going to follow the rules verbatum, and I'm not going to put up with people bitching and trying to nitpick them if a thread gets closed. The mods on my site are guys whose opinions I trust enough to take care of ss.org and look out for the community. If a thread's closed it means that one of these guys thought it was a good idea, and I'd appreciate it if there weren't threads in the general forum asking about closed posts. If you really do have an issue with something, PM me, or post it here, and either me or one of the mods will explain it if it's within reason. If it's just a post complaining about a closed thread, expect that post to be closed without a reply as well, because the mods aren't expected to have to explain every action that they take.

The site runs great and is relatively spam-free because these guys all take time out of their day to work on it, and because all you metal motherfuckers take time out of your day to come here and post.  Let's keep it that way and not turn things into a forum-nazi atmosphere. Very few sites this big have such a jolly bunch of assholes running things, and I'd hate to have to make Mr. Test a fulltime mod.


----------



## nikt (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Chris and all 
ales uber clear now 


keep up the good work Gentelmens
and please lock this one


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2007)

nikt said:


> Thanks Chris and all
> ales uber clear now
> 
> 
> ...



Yes this was a good thread.  I know now too


----------



## playstopause (Dec 8, 2007)

Chris said:


> The site runs great and is relatively spam-free because these guys all take time out of their day to work on it, and because all you metal motherfuckers take time out of your day to come here and post.  Let's keep it that way and not turn things into a forum-nazi atmosphere. Very few sites this big have such a jolly bunch of assholes running things, and I'd hate to have to make Mr. Test a fulltime mod.



+ 1 000 000 000!!!


SS.ORG --->


----------



## El Caco (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## ibznorange (Dec 8, 2007)

hey chris (or another mod), perhaps what you quoted from boober is worth putting in the for sale forum stickied rules.
just a thought, ive thought of posting feeler threads once or twice but never been sure how to go about it


----------

